# Mahindra 5570 fwd



## mudcreek183 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a 5570 with a slight in and out movement about 1/16 on an inch no up or down or side to side movement. On the front fwd hub.If I remove the cover other than oil will anything fall out of it. According to the parts breakdown there might be a nut that has backed off.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been into a number of this type front axle hubs, and most of them are one of two designs. The hub support (wheel) bearing cones ride on the spindle housing. I'm referring to the part that pivots as you steer left to right. The bearings are held in place either with a large nut threaded onto the spindle, or with a series of bolts threaded into the spindle. 

Looking at the parts lists for this model, it's hard to really see either method employed. In the sketch the spindle appears to be the type with bolts, but there are no such bolts pictured. There is a nut shown to be somewhere in the center, but nothing that looks like a place threaded for it. 

As for the hub in question, once the bolts are out, the only thing left holding it on is the glue used for sealant, and probably a couple dowel pins (even though none are pictured in the diagrams). You SHOULD be able to split the glue joint with a chisel, putty knife, some sharp tool or other and a few well placed smacks. You should then be able to slide it out. I"m curious to see what you find in there. Usually when there is ANY movement in that hub, the tire will rock side to side at least enough to notice once that side is jacked high enough to get the weight off the tire.


----------



## mudcreek183 (Sep 15, 2016)

Fedup said:


> I've been into a number of this type front axle hubs, and most of them are one of two designs. The hub support (wheel) bearing cones ride on the spindle housing. I'm referring to the part that pivots as you steer left to right. The bearings are held in place either with a large nut threaded onto the spindle, or with a series of bolts threaded into the spindle.
> 
> Looking at the parts lists for this model, it's hard to really see either method employed. In the sketch the spindle appears to be the type with bolts, but there are no such bolts pictured. There is a nut shown to be somewhere in the center, but nothing that looks like a place threaded for it.
> 
> As for the hub in question, once the bolts are out, the only thing left holding it on is the glue used for sealant, and probably a couple dowel pins (even though none are pictured in the diagrams). You SHOULD be able to split the glue joint with a chisel, putty knife, some sharp tool or other and a few well placed smacks. You should then be able to slide it out. I"m curious to see what you find in there. Usually when there is ANY movement in that hub, the tire will rock side to side at least enough to notice once that side is jacked high enough to get the weight off the tire.





mudcreek183 said:


> I have a 5570 with a slight in and out movement about 1/16 on an inch no up or down or side to side movement. On the front fwd hub.If I remove the cover other than oil will anything fall out of it. According to the parts breakdown there might be a nut that has backed off.


 Sorry it took so long to get back we open it up and everything was tight 1 nut to hold the the assembly on.I finally found a dealer that would take a look at it.According to them it is in within Mahindra specs. They told me to run it hard as there is 2 year left on the warranty.


----------

